# Handlebar The Charlie question...



## Byakko (23/9/16)

HOW THE HECK DO I GET THIS SILICON CARRIER SLEEVE OFF? :/






Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## skola (23/9/16)

Open the lid of the bottle, lift said silicon sleeve up over the top of the bottle?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Modulas (23/9/16)

Break the bottle when its empty

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Byakko (23/9/16)

Nope there's a lip that stops you from pulling it off and I would be so sad to break it...

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (23/9/16)

Bolt cutter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (23/9/16)

Is that like one of those Chinese puzzles?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/9/16)

Is this like some kind of Chinese puzzle box???
I think the answer lies in the bottle. The more you vape the narrower the bottle gets. Once you reach half way it slides off easily
Or I could be talking nonsense. In that case if you don’t need the carabiner, the cheaper ones are usually made of hollow aluminium, you could use a plier to bend the bigger loop a little outwards and the gate will open past the stop point. You can then slide the bottle out through this opening. If you really need the carabiner then you can try bending it back or getting a new one from Cape Union Mart. If you don’t want to bend it then bring it to the next vape meet. We can try and figure it out while testing the juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Byakko (2/10/16)

Soooo I took a pair of needle nose pliers and just bent the latch a bit inward.Slipped right off.But the whole latch thing is scratched to pieces :/
Still,saved the bottle of juice from smashing twice now 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeBeyers (12/10/16)

Byakko said:


> Soooo I took a pair of needle nose pliers and just bent the latch a bit inward.Slipped right off.But the whole latch thing is scratched to pieces :/
> Still,saved the bottle of juice from smashing twice now
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


What did you think of the juice? Personally I find the Handlebar range to be one of the worst range of juices I've ever tried. The flavouring is so artificial and not up to standard. Not a fan at all!


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (12/10/16)

if they got it onto the bottle, you can get it off...lol

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Byakko (12/10/16)

Flavour was pretty good,bit like Debbie does doughnuts but not as good.Eager to try the other ones though

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------

